# Solved: Avast antivirus (disabled?)



## bikerdude1 (Jan 25, 2009)

I keep getting a balloon in the lower right on startup telling me my antivirus isn't working and my computer might be at risk. I am using Avast! and i can't tell how to check if where it might be turned off, so that I can turn it on to protect my computer.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

BD, I think you haven't completed the registration process for Avast! Even though the program is free, you still need to register to use it after the trial period. http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php Once you register you should be fully protected.


----------



## bikerdude1 (Jan 25, 2009)

It was registered and re-registered. Cobalt got on the computer and disabled it and then, supposedly reestablished it. I see the icon and can perform the scan, but not sure about constant anti-virus filtering feature. How do I check that? Thanks!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

The "A" ball in the system tray indicates the status of your realtime system protection. If the ball is blue realtime protection is enabled. Gray indicates realtime protection has been paused, and a red slash through the ball indicates protection is disabled. You can access the system protection settings by left clicking on the ball.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Close out of all other Windows and run the Avast REPAIR diagnostic. In Control Panel, Go to Add/Remove Programs, find Avast in the list, and click the REMOVE tab. However, note that the program itself will not be removed. A screen will show up with options and there should be a scroll bar. Scroll to REPAIR. Click REPAIR and any missing or damaged files should be restored. Updates will also be performed. When the repair is done, follow any other instructions from the Avast program. After closing out of everything, Avast should now be running normally. Sometimes Windows gets confused and the information in the Security Center can be inaccurate. Running the Avast repair diagnostic is a good way to fix problems with the Avast program.

Jack


----------



## bikerdude1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Jack and Snagglegaster. I did what you said. Thanks for your help!


----------

